# هل هذه المواد كفيلة بأن تخرج مهندس ميكاترونكس قــــــوي



## mohammed7s7s (7 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

دي اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع القيم :20:. انا قدمت الان على جامعات في ماليزيا ميكاترونكس وبس المشكلة اني سمعت انوالتخصص غير مرغوب في مجالات العمل وحاليا مش عارف كيف اتصرف مع الموضوع دا , انا خشيت على موقع الجامعة وجبت المواد البندرسها فياريت لو تفيدوني علما بان التخصص تحت كلية الكهرباء * FACULTY OF ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING-*Bachelor Engineering in Mechatronics
هل هذه المواد *كفيلة بأن تخرج مهندس ميكاترونكس قــــــوي ام لا ؟ :18: وياريت لو الاخوة يحكولنا تجاربهم مع سوق العمل !!! *
المواد هي :
ALGEBRA & CALCULUS
ELECTRICAL CIRCUIT
ELECTRONIC DEVICES & SYSTEMS
STATICS & MATERIAL MECHANICS
ENGINEERING MATHEMATICS
ELECTRICAL TECHNOLOGY
DIGITAL ELECTRONIC & SYSTEM
DYNAMICS & MECHANISMS
DIFFERENTIAL EQUATIONS
INTRODUCTION TO MECHATRONIC SYSTEMS
SIGNAL & SYSTEMS
COMPUTER PROGRAMMING
FLUID MECHANICS
STATISTICS & NUMERICAL METHODS
INTRODUCTION TO CONTROL SYSTEM
INSTRUMENTATION SYSTEMS
MICROPROCESSOR
APPLICATIONS OF ANALOGUE ELECTRONICS
CONTROL SYSTEM ENGINEERING
MICROCONTROLLER TECHNOLOGY
ELECTROMECHANICAL SYSTEMS
ENGINEERING GRAPHICS
ENGINEERING MATERIALS
TITAS
COMMUNICATION SYSTEMS
PLC & AUTOMATION
HYDRAULIC & PNEUMATIC SYSTEMS 

THERMODYNAMICS & HEAT TRANSFER
MECHATRONIC SYSTEM DESIGN
ROBOTICS
MACHINE VISION or ARTIFICIAL INTELLIGENCE
ENTREPRENEURSHIP & NEW BUSINESS SKILLS
ETHNIC RELATIONS
ENGINEERING ETHICS
DIGITAL CONTROL SYSTEMS or MODERN MANUFACTURING SYSTEMS or DATA COMMUNICATIONS & COMPUTER NETWORKING

الرجاء الافادة اخــــــــــوكــــــــــم مــــنــــتــــظــــركـــــم ,,,:11:​


----------



## zamalkawi (7 أغسطس 2011)

أخي، مواد الميكاترونكس تختلف بشدة من جامعة لأخرى
فهناك جامعات تركز أكثر على الميكانيكا، وأخرى على الإلكتورنيات، وأخرى على هندسة التحكم، وأخرى على البرمجيات، وهكذا
لذا من الصعب الحكم على هذه المواد
تقييمي المبدئي هو أنها جيدة، ولكن التركيز فيها على الميكانيكا وهندسة التحكم ضعيف جدا، وهذه ليست نقطة ضعف ولا نقطة قوة، هي مجرد ملاحظة


----------



## mohammed7s7s (7 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم , طيب على حسب هذه المواد على الافضل ان احول على هندسة الميكانيكا ام لا ؟


----------



## zamalkawi (7 أغسطس 2011)

لو تريد دراسة الميكانيكا، حول للميكانيكا
ولو تريد دراسة الميكاترونكس لا تحول


----------



## طالب هـ ميكاترونكس (23 أغسطس 2012)

امض وتوكل على الله ,,,, انت بس ادرس جيدا واكيد رح تتخرج مهندس ميكاترونكس قوي بإذن الله


----------

